# WANTED: gaggia syncrony digital or compact



## jacko (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone in the UK have one for sale? my digital is broken and i cant find a replacment and im not 100% sure what my problem is.

please PM or reply here.

many thanks,

steve


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the company Caffeshop that has appeared out of the ashes of Gaggia UK? The online shopping has a few models, and it might be worth contacting one of the six or so shops to see what they have in stock.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Steve?

I might be able to point you in the direction of a local technician


----------

